# New Members



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello

My Husband and I are looking at relocating to Auckland with our 3 year old Daughter. He is a Teacher and I work in the Insurance Industry.
We want to try and find out what areas are good to raise children? 
Preferably near the coast (we currently live in Cornwall, England) with good schools but also with an easy commute to the city centre?

Any advise appreciated! 

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## Weta (Feb 11, 2012)

brand180208 said:


> Hello
> 
> My Husband and I are looking at relocating to Auckland with our 3 year old Daughter. He is a Teacher and I work in the Insurance Industry.
> We want to try and find out what areas are good to raise children?
> ...


Do you have jobs already? If not you probably need to check out the job situation before making too many more plans. There is no shortage (read oversupply) of teachers and people are struggling to find jobs at present.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

A little while ago the teacher's union was advocating smaller classes as a way of resolving the over supply of teachers Smaller classes could solve teacher oversupply | Scoop News.

On the other hand the government was trying to push for larger class sizes until it was forced to back down in a storm of protest. Now it's going to focus on league tables instead NZ POLITICS DAILY: Class War, Round Two | The National Business Review


----------

